# Arriving 16-20th March



## Gizmo (9/3/15)

APC Mod ( Dual 18650 Mod )







Vaporflask v3 clone






2 Puff Drip Tips





Koh Gen Do Cotton 






Vaper's Tool Kits

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## kevkev (9/3/15)

Awesome @Gizmo 
Is the VaporFlask V3 a DNA40 clone?


----------



## Gizmo (9/3/15)

Forgot to mention the ABS Mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (9/3/15)

great stuff man! Looking forward to seeing these all!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (9/3/15)

Those toolkits are a fantastic idea...well done


----------



## Ice (9/3/15)

Where can we check prices on these items 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (9/3/15)

The Vaporflask uses kx-40d temperature control chip

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/15)

Ice said:


> Where can we check prices on these items
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Ice

Prices will only be available once the stock arrives. Keep an eye on the new arrivals tab on the Vape king site


----------



## WHeunis (11/3/15)

Gizmo said:


> The Vaporflask uses kx-40d temperature control chip



Sorry, but my ability to wade through the engrish contained in most clone-review sites are fail atm, and results in massive headaches...

Would that be the *Waidea* or the *Kangxin* clone you're bringing in?


----------



## WHeunis (21/3/15)

WHeunis said:


> Sorry, but my ability to wade through the engrish contained in most clone-review sites are fail atm, and results in massive headaches...
> 
> Would that be the *Waidea* or the *Kangxin* clone you're bringing in?



@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff : bump - also, any update on when/if that lands?


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/15)

Not sure which chip clone it has..

They are all arriving on Monday they cleared customs on Friday afternoon

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mario (21/3/15)

love the tool kit bro...price? @Gizmo


----------



## Raslin (23/3/15)

Did the goodies arrive?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/15)

Raslin said:


> Did the goodies arrive?



Sitting in customs, arrived here on Friday just waiting for them to release


----------



## Raslin (23/3/15)

Bummer 

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/15)

Raslin said:


> Bummer
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank



Should have it by Wednesday the latest but I will keep you guys updated


----------



## Raslin (23/3/15)

Shot.


----------



## LandyMan (23/3/15)

Gizmo said:


> Forgot to mention the ABS Mod


@Paulie these are the mods I posted in the MvC group a while ago 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirge (23/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sitting in customs, arrived here on Friday just waiting for them to release



I was there today and completely spaced on asking about the 2 Puff Drip Tips and Japanese Cotton because I was in a such a rush to get back to work.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/15)

Stock is here guys. With the exception of the APC mod - they will only be here later, supplier forgot to ship 

http://vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/3/15)

Please take note the APC didn't arrive due to factory fault. Arriving next week.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/15)

We also got silicone anti-slip rings in - they are pretty damn cool I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (24/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Stock is here guys. With the exception of the APC mod - they will only be here later, supplier forgot to ship
> 
> http://vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html





Gizmo said:


> Please take note the APC didn't arrive due to factory fault. Arriving next week.



@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff :

Now you guys have me heavily confused about the Vaporflask clones... Is it the 40W with temp limiting, or the 50W without temp limiting, or something I haven't found/seen anywhere else?

Also, if I could bother you for a favour? I would love if you could take a few actual photos of the front, back, top and button-yielding side - Would really love to be able to put in an order right now if possible, but have a few internal fears that need to be assuaged first...


----------



## Gizmo (24/3/15)

Unfortunately the vaporflask did not come in with the temp control  Only the 50W Regulated. We do however have the vaporshark temp control tho.


----------



## Jakey (24/3/15)

The subtank o-rings?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/15)

Jakey said:


> The subtank o-rings?



They will only be here next week


----------



## Dirge (24/3/15)

Hi @Stroodlepuff did you guys receive the Japanese Cotton? Visiting a friend of mine in PTA this weekend and he asked if I could pick some up from you guys if you received stock this week.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/15)

Dirge said:


> Hi @Stroodlepuff did you guys receive the Japanese Cotton? Visiting a friend of mine in PTA this weekend and he asked if I could pick some up from you guys is you received stock this week.



Yeah we did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (24/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah we did



Fantastic, will see you this week for some and definitely two of those new drip tips


----------



## Q-Ball (24/3/15)

Does the Parkwood branch have 2 Puffs drip tips.


----------



## Dirge (24/3/15)

@Stroodlepuff oh no, those drips are black AND brass, not black OR brass. 

Any chance of getting Red/Silver, Black/Silver or Grey/Silver soon? Actually Black/Black would be nice too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (24/3/15)

@Stroodlepuff, I can't find the cotton on the site, can you give me a price please?

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------

